# Favorite concert venues



## ZombieBeethoven (Jan 17, 2012)

I recently attended a concert in a hall that I had not been to before. The acoustics were head and shoulders above any that I had previously experienced. Interesting architecture, too. I was wondering what your favorite locations were and why they stand out for you.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I recently went to a choral concert at a 17th century colonial church, and it was absolutely amazing. The acoustics were incredible, and the intimate setting made it so much more enjoyable that being in a huge, crowded concert hall. Plus, the singers actually interacted with the audience a bit in the intermissions.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Of the places I've been to, Symphony Hall in Boston continues to stand out. You can hear everything everywhere, clearly, unforced, warm, well in focus, powerful bass resonance. As good for a solo piano recital as for an orchestra. Everyone should hear a concert there once.


----------



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

ZombieBeethoven said:


> I recently attended a concert in a hall that I had not been to before. The acoustics were head and shoulders above any that I had previously experienced. Interesting architecture, too. I was wondering what your favorite locations were and why they stand out for you.


Where and what did you see/hear?


----------



## ZombieBeethoven (Jan 17, 2012)

It was the Los Angeles Philharmonic at the Disney Concert Hall. We came in early to look around and as soon as a couple musicians came to tune their instruments I knew we were in for some fun.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Easy for me. Soka performing arts center in OC California. Acoustics were designed by the same guy who did Disney Hall. Tremendous for chamber music! Next concert I'm going to there is the Takacs Quartet, Jan. 16.

Did I mention it's a ten minute drive on surface streets?


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

ZombieBeethoven said:


> It was the Los Angeles Philharmonic at the Disney Concert Hall. We came in early to look around and as soon as a couple musicians came to tune their instruments I knew we were in for some fun.


Not a concert hall, but still my favorite concert venue is also by _that_ guy, the Pritzker Pavillion in Chicago's Millennium Park. The acoustics, such as they are, are provided a network of overhead speakers. So, not a place for purists, but a wonderful spot to take in a concert with 10,000 of your closest music-loving friends.









More conventionally, the Cleveland Institute of Music is has standout recital venue in Mixon Hall. Superb acoustics, intimate stadium style seating, and brimming with natural light. Come to think of it, Severance Hall just down he street also belongs on my list of favorites.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

The best acoustics I've ever heard were in the Orpheum Theatre in Vancouver.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I was fortunate to attend a performance of Schubert's B Flat Sonata and Debussy's Preludes [Book 1 & 2] in the Großer Saal of the Musikverein in Vienna.

It's a pity that strictly rectangular concert halls are so uncommon, they are so well suited for excellent acoustics. The irregular shape of modern concert halls provides decent direct acoustic exposure, but the reflective ambiance isn't ideal.

I was also fortunate to attend a Bach organ concert in the Muenster Cathedral. Such a grand and monumental sound. The old stone churches are such amazing sound fora! York Minster, too!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Cavaradossi said:


> Not a concert hall, but still my favorite concert venue is also by _that_ guy, the Pritzker Pavillion in Chicago's Millennium Park. The acoustics, such as they are, are provided a network of overhead speakers. So, not a place for purists, but a wonderful spot to take in a concert with 10,000 of your closest music-loving friends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"THAT GUY" is Frank Gehry, Canadian / American pulitzer prize winning architect, if anyone cares to take note... ahem.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

While in Lincolnshire a few years back I had the opportunity to play with the London Mozart Players. We played in 3 very old small stone churches. The combination of playing with this great orchestra in a space where people worshiped and listened to and created music for 800-ish years put these venues at the top of my list.


----------

